

Reading List for a New Kind of Manager - loomio
https://medium.com/about-work/935a550ddd02

======
mindcrime
There's some really good stuff on this list... A few titles I was aware of,
but just had not gotten around to, but there is quite a bit of material on
this list that I was totally unfamiliar with as well. I'm definitely looking
forward to digging into some of it.

